# Pictures that capture LGDs



## MonsterMalak (Apr 4, 2012)

With all the times we see our LGDs doing their job, few times would a picture capture it.  Also, few pictures could capture the level of comfort either the dogs have with the livestock, or the livestock with the dogs.

I feel lucky to have had the camera when I walked into the pasture the other day.  I have 3 adult Boz Shepherds, and 6 puppies from 3-9 months in the pasture with the sheep and a goat.  Something that would not be recomended with the risk of Puppy Play behavior.  But so far, has been without incident.


----------



## sawfish99 (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice picture. Makes me want more animals and more land.


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice moment! I like the Boer cuddled in a middle 
But....who gave that hair cut to your sheep ???!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 5, 2012)

ohhhhhhh.  I am sitting here with my mouth wide open.  Such a wonderful picture!


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 5, 2012)

The first picture is like a Where's Waldo game! Now I have a Sesame Street song in my head! "One of these things is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong. Can you spot what doesn't belong?"


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 5, 2012)

What wonderful pictures. All of your animals are gorgeous. I want more now.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 5, 2012)

Very  handsome dogs!  I love thier expressive eyes and the facial coloring.  What great pictures.  Thanks for sharing!

Some day I will have a LGD and can't wait to look out and see a live picture like that.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 5, 2012)

It still constantly amazes me how neat these dogs are..I know we dont just turn pups loose..normally..but I liken it to my BC's..they have an INBRED ability to bond with their stock.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 5, 2012)

With most of the LGDs and crosses I ran over many years, I would have never thought of having more than one pup in with adults.  Because of the increased potential for gang mentality playing.  

 But I took a chance with the Boz Shepherds.

I have not witnessed any actions of play chase or aggression from them.  I have 3 adults, and 6 pups (from 3-9 months) in the pasture with the cows, goats and Hair Sheep.  The Boz have actually shown to be more relaxed and natural at accepting livestock.

The HAIRCUT is the natural shedding of the St croix Hair sheep.  I did not want to worry with sheering, so opted for the St Croix.  Plus, they have a resistance to the Parasites in our humid climate of East Texas.


----------



## beckyburkheart (Apr 5, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> The first picture is like a Where's Waldo game! Now I have a Sesame Street song in my head! "One of these things is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong. Can you spot what doesn't belong?"


LOL!!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 6, 2012)

Beautiful Pic - you should submit for POW


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 6, 2012)

MonsterMalak said:
			
		

> With most of the LGDs and crosses I ran over many years, I would have never thought of having more than one pup in with adults.  Because of the increased potential for gang mentality playing.
> 
> But I took a chance with the Boz Shepherds.
> 
> ...


Do you think your adults would quell any unacceptable puppy behavior?


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 8, 2012)

I have seem my adults place the pups on the ground for many things.  But truthfully, I have never seen the pups act aggressive to the livestock.  I would like to think that the adults would stop any wrong behavior though.






Here is a 3 month old Boz Shepherd Pup with the sheep.


----------



## beckyburkheart (Apr 8, 2012)

I love how you captured the pups expression!  Is this one that we met on Saturday?  I really enjoyed meeting you and Monster and all the gang!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 9, 2012)

I ask, as Ive witnessed my 6 month old Pyr/Ant pup trying to "play" abit with my sheep and my older Pyr simply watches, hence me having to step in..I had hoped she would direct alittle better. the pup emulates the older dog in alot of ways..but I have a running joke with my husband the older pyr is trying to get the pup into trouble so Ill get rid of said pup and the older pyr will be by herself again..


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 10, 2012)

Becky,,,, This is Katil, the now 4 month old Boz Pup.  He was 3 months old in the picture.  I saw last night that he now sleeps up against our fat goat.  Him and Diva think they have to have a goat bed partner.  Funny to see.  

Katil will jump up like he is going to attack the world at any noise to protect his GOAT.  Its usually just me checking on the pups though.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is what Livestock Guardians do when not in the pasture with the stock,,,, Go to town and get some LOVE!!!









Or just get some sleep!!!





I love the versatility of the Boz.  Like a farm girl you can take dancing,,,ha ha.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 11, 2012)

MonsterMalak,  How often do you take your LGD out of the work force to bring them out into the public to socialize?  He is a handsome pup!  Thank you.


----------



## beckyburkheart (Apr 11, 2012)

Good question! 

I will say that all the dogs we meet were friendly. I know Monster has a lot of socialization from the photos, but I don't know about the others.  They did watch us, but I didn't feel threatened - which I liked a lot, they seem to have a wonderful balance in that regard.  And we did see them go on alert a couple of times while we were there.  I also like that when we walked the pasture that a couple of the cadre came with us...  friendly and watchful.


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Love the pics of your dogs . Here's one of my favorites


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 11, 2012)

StubbornHillFarm and Becky,

  I take Monster and sometimes a pup into town at times 1-2 times a week, and at other times once every month or so.  Depends on my kids activities that I can take the dogs to.  

If temperatures are much above 95 degrees, it just takes the fun out of it.... for both of us.  

But as Becky said, even the dogs that I have hardly had in town still will greet a visitor with affection once I tell them it is OK.  

Socialization is something you have to work on at home, and in town.  Otherwise, the dogs will feel people are friendly in town, but keep them away at home.  

It is a constant evaluation and judgement with the dogs to know their comfort level, and expanding it if needed.  

Here are some Boz Shepherds in Turkey at the dog Shows.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 12, 2012)

MonsterMalak said:
			
		

> StubbornHillFarm and Becky,
> 
> I take Monster and sometimes a pup into town at times 1-2 times a week, and at other times once every month or so.  Depends on my kids activities that I can take the dogs to.
> 
> ...


Thank you!  That's good to know.  I am planning on getting a LGD pup, soon and didn't want to confuse it.  Meaning as it's job is guarding the flock and working at my farm and then I take it away and bring it for a ride and let kids pet it, etc.  I didn't know if it would then get confused and after a while let anyone into the yard.  Again, thanks for your explanation and sharing your pictures.  The Boz Shepherds are really amazing to look at.  I hope to see one someday in person.  I would imagine they are even more exceptional then!


----------

